# A few new pics...



## HobbsFarm (Jan 24, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I just loaded some pictures to photobucket and thought I would share a few with y'all.




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Helping clean out the hay buggy.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Still working on the hay buggy...[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]My Magnolia, aka Maggie...[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]My avatar is one of my favorites. Trigger, Hall's horse, and Cotton are best buddies![/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Sorry my pictures are so big, but I think I've figured out how to make them smaller for the forum.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 24, 2007)

Shannon how cute they all are! your Maggie looks like she could be related to my 4 greys (mom and 3 daughters). and your "tall" one, looks just like a filly we raised the first year we were married...



:

the only names were Maggie, Cotton and Trigger... who are the other two?


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 25, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> the only names were Maggie, Cotton and Trigger... who are the other two?


[SIZE=12pt]The "big" one is our first horse baby born out here. His name is Ace and he's a QH colt. The black mini is Hershey, a Chances rescue that I'm fostering and will be up for adoption soon. There is already someone interested in him who is familiar with his "issues" and is okay with it. So keep your fingers crossed. The only other little guy in the pasture right now that didn't get in the pictures is Peter Pan. Well, you can see his feet where he's standing behind Ace. I adopted him from Chances and he is the absolute sweetest thing and so tiny! [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon those are really cute! i like the one of everyone chowing down all the good leftovers



: . Ace looks very sweet, what color will he be? Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2007)

They are very nice looking animals! Your mini horse as such a neat color.

I like That buggy a lot.....bet someone could take the handle off and put shafts on...and that would be the perfect cart to hitch a mini to for doing chores around the farm. That way you lead the mini with the cart,, Would make it easier to do some chores. :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the rest of the names... now, BAD mommy, WHERE is a picture of Peter Pan???


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 25, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Shannon those are really cute! i like the one of everyone chowing down all the good leftovers
> 
> 
> 
> : . Ace looks very sweet, what color will he be? Nikki[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, Ace was a light buckskin when he was born and we still think that he will be a buckskin, just maybe a dark buckskin. He looks more like a bay in those pictures though. [/SIZE]



> They are very nice looking animals! Your mini horse as such a neat color.
> I like That buggy a lot.....bet someone could take the handle off and put shafts on...and that would be the perfect cart to hitch a mini to for doing chores around the farm. That way you lead the mini with the cart,, Would make it easier to do some chores. :bgrin


[SIZE=12pt]Shari, I'm not sure if Trigger is a unique color or if the tint of the Alabama red dirt is throwing you off...lol I've always liked his color because when he's clean, he looks like chocolate. Here's a picture of him a couple of years ago... What color would you call him? He has a Tina Turner mane...lol[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]We got that hay buggy and a red one that's just a little smaller at Tractor Supply and they are great![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Edited to add a picture of Peter Pan (since I got scolded...hehe)[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2007)

Shannon, I guess now I know what you are doing with ALL your spare time



:



:  out there taking pictures, of the group, and I got to say some darn NICE PICTURES



: :bgrin We have a green "wagon" like yours from Fleet Farm. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 25, 2007)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL FAMILY OF CRITTERS YOU HAVE



: THEY LOOK LIKE THEY GET ALONG SO WELL TOO. PETER IS VERY HANDSOME...IS HE THE FELLOW YOU BROUGHT INTO THE HOUSE



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 25, 2007)

no more "bad" horse mommy - now you are a good horse mommy! Peter Pan is so cute!!

i also have a wagon like that, got it at home depot. it WAS green but i like blue so before we put it together i painted all the parts RANCH BLUE :aktion033: :aktion033:

(our ranch colors are royal blue with black and white trim... well, the wagon wheels are black and white LOL)


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon, who's big black bum do i see in the sencond set of pictures? Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Jan 25, 2007)

I love that little wagon too, your pictures are great, are they from now? Do you have green grass now where you live? If so, I'm jealous!



:


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 26, 2007)

> Shari, I'm not sure if Trigger is a unique color or if the tint of the Alabama red dirt is throwing you off...lol I've always liked his color because when he's clean, he looks like chocolate. Here's a picture of him a couple of years ago... What color would you call him? He has a Tina Turner mane...lol


He looks like my mini, Cruiser. Cruiser tested as heterozygous for black and for NOT having dominant agouti, which makes him black. I will get him tested, but from the research I've done, his color comes from silver for sure, and most likely that interacting with the cream gene, as this is what silver blacks with cream tend to look like. I have several pics of Cruiser in all his different coats (his dark summer, his light winter, and in between Here

And here's a pic or two...











Jessi


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 26, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Shannon, who's big black bum do i see in the sencond set of pictures? Nikki[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] That's Blackjack our QH stud. Here's the other end... He's actually a paint crop out. The only white on him is the star and he has the two blue eyes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt].



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Marnie, these pictures aren't too old. There's not a lot of green grass out here now. :no: Hubby overseeded winter rye grass in a few areas and those places need cutting...LOL [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 26, 2007)

BLACKJACK IS GORGEOUS



:

HIS EYES SAY SOOOOOOO MUCH...THERE IS A KIND SOUL IN THERE !


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 26, 2007)

ooohhhh Blackjack is so handsome! i am compelled to say this because he looks JUST like my Skeye pony girl... i don't have a picture at the same angle as yours but these will give you the idea...


----------



## Chico (Jan 26, 2007)

Such cute pictures! :bgrin

Chico


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 27, 2007)

Neat pictures - I like how everyone is "helping out" and all seem to get along just great!!



Shari said:


> I like That buggy a lot.....bet someone could take the handle off and put shafts on...and that would be the perfect cart to hitch a mini to for doing chores around the farm. That way you lead the mini with the cart,, Would make it easier to do some chores. :bgrin


What a cool idea! I do have a wagon like that also, mine is from Fleet Farm and is green - I think it is sooooo heavy to pull around but now it I could get a little mini or jenny power it would make it so much easier! Right now my wagon is just sitting there "looking cute" kind of like all the rest of the critters on this farm.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Blackjack is beautiful! i love black, like my moose



: ! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]cute pictures everyone :aktion033: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

